# complex imaginary exams any good?



## Redskinsdb21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello,

I have obtained the spinup, ncees power pe practice exams...what about the complex imaginary exams? are they any good? were can i find them?


----------



## Wael (Jan 4, 2013)

I ordered the CI tests (all 4 of them). I heard great reviews about CI's. you can find them in http://www.compleximaginary.com/books/

all the best


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 4, 2013)

The CI practice tests are better than the spin-up tests, in my opinion. They aren't quite as difficult as the actual test or the NCEES practice test,but if you can do 90-95% on em and get to where you can do em in about 3-3.5hrs you should do fine on the actual test.


----------



## danderson (Jan 9, 2013)

Worth doing, but don't expect any exam type problems on them. I think most of the practice stuff sucks to be honest. The NCEES practice exam is best and it isn't even that good.


----------



## fornbera (Jan 10, 2013)

I just passed the Colorado Power PE using this and the NCEES practice test. Although I didn' think the question were as hard as they are on the NCEES test they still did a great job on hammering on the basics. If interested I still have have my CI Volume 1-4 set that I am looking to sell now. It has no marks and I just bought it 4 months ago off of the CI website. I'm giving it up for $100, OBO, which includes shipping. PM if interested.


----------



## pbo064 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm studying for the April 2013 exam and have used NCEES, spin up, and CI. NCEES is most the difficult and involves the most "testing trip up" style questions where one keyword will change how you solve the problems. I assume this is good practice for the test. CI questions are generally not as convoluted as the NCEES ones, but involve a lot of similar solving methods and require multiple steps. The one spin up exam I did had some errors and most problems involved only one formula or so. In all I think working through all of them is useful as it will help you discover your weakeness either in knowledge of prep materials. Despite the simplicity of spin-up exams it identiifed some reference materials that were lacking from binders and books.


----------



## Piglet (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm interested in purchasing your CI set (fornbera). Is it still available?


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Jun 16, 2013)

Piglet said:


> I'm interested in purchasing your CI set (fornbera). Is it still available?


I have a set of CI exams...brand new...just got them a few weeks prior to april 2013 exam...paid like 160..yours for 100 plus whatever shipping is


----------



## Bsam (Jun 18, 2013)

Redskinsdb21 said:


> I have a set of CI exams...brand new...just got them a few weeks prior to april 2013 exam...paid like 160..yours for 100 plus whatever shipping is


Hi, I would like to ask if you still have it for sale. Thanks,

Regards,

Bsam


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Jun 19, 2013)

Bsam said:


> Redskinsdb21 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a set of CI exams...brand new...just got them a few weeks prior to april 2013 exam...paid like 160..yours for 100 plus whatever shipping is
> ...


I do have it for sale...I also have Wildi, and grainger books for sale, pretty cheap...and I also have ppi practice exam...to me its a really good exam...let me know if interested.


----------



## phatman492 (Jul 21, 2013)

Redskinsdb21 said:


> Bsam said:
> 
> 
> > Redskinsdb21 said:
> ...


I want to buy these tests from you today. How can we get this done?


----------



## kona311 (Jul 31, 2013)

The CI and NCEES sample exams were what I used and I passed the CT exam. I agree the CI stuff wasn't as difficult as the actual test, and the NCEES one is a closer representation to the actual exam, but they are good starting points.


----------



## Redskinsdb21 (Jul 31, 2013)

CT exam?


----------



## gEEk2007 (Jul 31, 2013)

I think the CI tests are worth buying. Like others have noted, they aren't error free or very difficult, but they will help you prepare for the exam.


----------

